# Prices paid for 350Z - Discounts?



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

What are people paying for all models...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

There's a Nissan dealer near my place called Superior Nissan that gets a ton of 350z's (and sells a ton too!)... I believe they sell theirs at sticker price mostly. I've heard of dealerships selling them over sticker price because they've been hard for them to get.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, there's a Superior Nissan right by my house...they seem pretty cool and straight forward...I'm wary of their service department though.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I use their parts division a lot to order parts. Jesse and Steve are pretty nice guys. Steve knows someone that has a B13 sentra with a sr20det in it and all the trimmings. I don't like their sales people (or I guess person, since I haven't met them all) much... too pushy. I walked up there to see what the new Sentra SE-Rs were like... I test drove one, then they tried to sell me the whole lot. No matter how many times I told him I wasn't going to buy a car... they kept insisting on a price that I could pay, etc. I hate people like that... makes me not want to do business there. It may work for some people, but not for me. But, their Parts guys are nice and are pretty knowledgable.

StealthB, I live down the street from them... in Dove.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *
> StealthB, I live down the street from them... in Dove.  *


 Holy shit...no fucking way...I'm in Rancho...we got to meet up sometime.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Most people I've talked to are still paying sticker.


----------

